# SONUS AND ZAINO PRODUCTS



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All, 
Since joining the site I have learnt so much about detailing and enhancing my TT Roadster.However I want to try some different products to try and get an even better finish and I wondered what other members thought about the products made by the above companies? The sites offering them give glowing reports but has anyone here got any comments to add! I was thinking about buying the shampoo, finishing glaze and the tyre gel,your views would be appreciated.

Thanks Lamps


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi

I've never used the Zaino products though I've been tempted a few times and the only Sonus products I've used have been machine polishing pads so not much use there either, sorry.

Regarding shampoo I'm going to switch now I've used what I had (Megs NXT) for the dodo "Born to be mild" which gets a lot of good reviews, though perhaps it's not for you if you let your car get very dirty. Most products will do a decent job but the key is in the prep of the paint work. A good wash and claying will give you a great platform to build from, once at that stage I would recommend a glaze and then a good quality wax on top of that. For a glaze I like Meguiars #7 for a really glossy/wet finish and for a wax I use Victoria Concours which is very durable and gives good depth to the shine.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

never used sonus however:

Z AIO is ok, not sure it's any better than AG SRP
Z10 I get better results with Liquid Leather
Z16 Best tyre finish I've ever used
Z8 Outstanding

Paul


----------



## R2eys (Dec 15, 2009)

Sonus products are OK, but not worth the money and there are a lot better products on the market.
I use a lot of Zaino, as already mentioned the Z-16 tyre dressing (waterbased) is excellent as is the Z-8 spray sealant.

What products do you specifically want/need?

If it's a shampoo then the Zaino one is very nice and creates a slick finish to an already well prepped vehicle, also worth considering are the Chemical Guys shampoo's- http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... cat_1.html

For a glaze I can recommend- EZ acrylic glaze or Poorboys Black hole if you wish to fill some swirls, both easy on easy off. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/cat_21.html


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys, think I will invest in the Zaino tyre gel as you all seem to rate that. Might be a toss up on the shampoo front, see how deep the wallet is and might try the Zaino and the Chemical Guys, my car is a 59 plate and gets washed every week so the paintwork is in good condition. Think I will invest in the Victoria wax to, tried the Auto Glym High Def Wax and didn't like the finish much,never been a fan of the Super Resin Polish either, to much powdery residue for me!
Appreciate the advice and suggestions though guys,will try and get some pictures posted when I think it looks the business!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

lamps said:


> Thanks for the advise guys, think I will invest in the Zaino tyre gel as you all seem to rate that. Might be a toss up on the shampoo front, see how deep the wallet is and might try the Zaino and the Chemical Guys, my car is a 59 plate and gets washed every week so the paintwork is in good condition. Think I will invest in the Victoria wax to, tried the Auto Glym High Def Wax and didn't like the finish much,never been a fan of the Super Resin Polish either, to much powdery residue for me!
> Appreciate the advice and suggestions though guys,will try and get some pictures posted when I think it looks the business!
> 
> Cheers Lamps


I really keep my car clean at all times, if you're the same the born to be mild shampoo might be a good option as it has minimal effect on the wax that is already on the car so everything should stay that bit nicer for that bit longer. This is hte reason I'm switching to this shampoo. Just a thought is all.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip TT Ade, will try the Born To Be Mild shampoo as I never let the car get that dirty! I had been washing it with baby bath with some Mers polish mixed in,someone gave that to me,have finished that now though,gave a very nice finish though! anyway appreciate your info.

Cheers lamps


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sonus are OK but the Zaino gear is good stuff. IF you wanted to I can recommed their shampoo.

Zaino AIO is great for prepping the surface to use their sealant Z2. However it doesn't contain filler so cannot really be compared to SRP.

Zaino Z8 is great for using say every other week to add a bit of protection and bling.

This was my A3 using Z-AIO followed by multiple layers of Z2 and then a final wipe down with Z8:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks nice!

I generally use Megs last touch in between waxing, would see much of a difference between that and Z8?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes IMHO you would. Z8 is a different product to Last Touch and I'm a big fan of Z8.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Yes IMHO you would. Z8 is a different product to Last Touch and I'm a big fan of Z8.


Cheers


----------

